# Going to the BEACH



## LEN (Jul 13, 2008)

Since 730 cant get there I'll and use the sand for him. Heading out in the morning for my childhood camp area on the Washington coast. Been going there for 53 years plus or minus one. Been there in a tent, cabin, camper and motor homes. If anyone is around this week I'll be at the Tidelands north of Ocean city and south of Copalis on Copalis beach. Look for a Holiday Rambler and a four runner.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

RE: Going to the BEACH

THANKS,, LEN  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Len,
Mail Rod some sand.  He can put it around his pool.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 14, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Sounds like fun Len.  One of these days I will have to get off my butt and wander down along the coast and check it all out.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Just returned from the beach and just cant see what Rod likes about it.  Sand, sun, warm water, sea food, lazy living and girls everwhere in bikinies


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

i bet u had u'r sunglasses on backwards Nash ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

chased them bekinies all over the beach just couldn't remember why I was chasing them so I finally just quit   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

an what would u have done if u caught one      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

That's the reason I quit chasing   Or maybe it was that look Betty was giving me :blackeye:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Could be cuz you couldnt get within half a mile of em no matter how fast you walked.  LOL


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Good one, Lee!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

kept tripping on my walking cane


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Noe Lee you know I couldn,t even see them if they was that far off :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Not sure those females you were chasin was female even?  Is that what you tellin me Nash?  lol  ooOOOooo ouch


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

now this time of yr in MB ,, there are some great sights ,, waves breaking,, sun just right ,, and of course the umbrellas ,,, what did u guy's think i was gonna talk about the bikini's running around ??????    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
But i got to admit ,, there are alot of those bikini clad dolls out there ,, my wife knows i look ,, and she don't care ,, the chance of me landing one of thoses babes ,, is about 0 in 1.000000000.00000000000.00000,,, but it's nice to look and rember that i was young once ,, but i don't rember gals looking that good when i was single ,, they may have ,, but back then it was like ok ,, there's another babe,, try to get her phone number ,, and then go on with life ,,, OH WELL    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 20, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

What's a BIKINI look like?   I forgot..... :bleh:


----------



## LEN (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

You guys talking about beach babes!!!!!!   3rd night  this gal pulls in(and she looks purty good) looks around a bit the does a truck driver backin right where she wanted the 32' TT in the near dark. Then the lights in the truck come on and the daughter with 3 little girls jump out and a boy then they open the TT and four dogs 3 large and one small pile out. Really not bad neighbors  but it didn't look good for a bit.
 Oh by the way got back this mornin got the trailer and the DP cleaned up and the salt off the four-runner and all the cleanup done. Had a great time friends in their MH stopped by for one night on their way home and went to the casino for dinner then went back a couple times to make gas money, well did make $20 to the good.
Now home a week and then off to the cabin in the San Juan Islands.
Only had one small problem I have a leaky tire on the DP but it keeps moving from tire to tire, how the heck do you find that.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Moves form tire to tire  :question:  :question:  :question: ,, HUH don't get it Len ,, u mean that all tires leak ,, but just not at the same time  :question:  :question:


----------



## LEN (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Had a rear inside dual that would loose 5-10# over a month or two but its stayed up for 2 months now, the fronts were good now one was way down last week when we left and I had to use the portable compressor to get it up but then it stayed for the 9 day we were gone sheesh!!! I think I got a gremlin.  LOL

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Ck the valve stem extenders if you have them.  They might be loose at the valve stem.


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Just got back from the beach ourselves. The wife says I must be getting old. My better half claimed that I spent more time talking to our nieghbor about boats and motorhomes than checking out the girls in bikini's. I claimed that I am getting smoother with age......she's not buying it.  
We had a great time. Met lots of friendly people. heck my niebor even gave me beer when I ran out.
MH had no problems, the kids were happy, the Wife was happy.
Hey Nash.. One tip Binoculars!!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Tried binoculars Pillaz but it brought them in so close I tried to grab her and dropped the binoculars off the 6 floor balcony :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Nash ,, u'r too much    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Rod I read it out loud to the DW and she is still LOL. I told her that Nash was riot and comes up with the funnies all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

yea he is  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Life is great if you just   . ya'll know that only 1/2 of what I say is true    you just got to figure out which is which :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

I got it Nash. The back half...............


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

That's what so great about getting up in the years. I don't even remember which is which :laugh: Jim are you saying I'm full of gas  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  . Don't tell Tex he will want to buy stock in the new engery source :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

We call it "full of wind".


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Going to the BEACH

Well, I learned I had to be full of it when I was trying to teach kids auto mechanics and trying to tell the principal I knew what I was doing and then showing the state I was doing it properly :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

